# Cajun Style Beef Jerky



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

10 lbs lean top round steak
1/2 small bottle hot sauce
1/8 cup lemon juice
10 oz worcestershire sauce
6 ooz soy sauce
1/8 cup caynne pepper
1/2 small bottle onion salt
1/2 small bottle liquid smoke

Mix all ingredients and marinate 24-30 hrs. dehydrate in dehydrator or a 150 deg oven until pliable.


----------



## lisboa (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## lisboa (Mar 6, 2005)

:--|  :--|


----------



## lisboa (Mar 6, 2005)

:--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--|     :--|  :--|


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey, RD, that's a cool recipe. Thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No Problem.....*

Jeff, It's a good one. Hope ya like it. I guess lisboa dosen't. Would be nice to man enough to say it.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

do you cut the meat in thin strips before the soak or after?? You can get R done in the oven??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep....*

It can be done in the oven and I prefer to slice the meat first.


----------

